# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Có nên học thiết kế đồ họa ở FPT Polytechnic không?

## yurycandy

Các bác cho em hỏi: học thiết kế đồ họa ở FPT Polytechnic có ổn không, đứa ban em cứ rủ rê vào học nhưng em chưa biết trường này có tốt không? Học phí có vẻ cũng hơi cao nữa, bác nào học ở đây rồi cho em lời khuyên với.:down:

----------

